# BOGO Tiresias Mist knock off... WORKS!



## deadkndys (Nov 19, 2014)

Well thought I would share my experience with this generic Tiresias Mist  spray I found. I Got 110 feminized seeds so far  from one branch (OG Kush).  

Bottom line is if you are like me and do not need  gallons of CS then  this stuff is a good alternative to making your own  or even the more  expensive _Tiresias Mist._

And for those who don't know Tiresias Mist is basically a CS solution at high ppm.And is used to get female seeds. 
:afroweed:

As for the germ  rate I haven't tried popping them yet as there drying  for a few weeks.  But one did manage to germ inside the growing bud so  take that as you  will.

hXXp://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XCompare+to+Tiresias+Mist+Feminized&_sacat=0&_nkw=Compare+to+Tiresias+Mist+Feminized


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 19, 2014)

How many applications were needed??  and did you reverse a cut to get pollen for a larger plant?  please tell alil about your method if you don't mind...  :48:


----------



## deadkndys (Nov 19, 2014)

I starting spraying the selected branch 2 weeks before flowering, once a day, and up until I ran out of both bottles (if you have more you can spray until you see sacs). And yes I reversed one branch (not a clone) and used that to pollinate that one branch. i.e. I removed some small branches that had sacs and put them in water over a mirror. Collected the pollen and added it to the selected branch. 

View attachment p1.jpg


----------

